# A *really* bad hair day...



## qi-tah (May 27, 2007)

Just in case yr ever tempted to get a bit depressed about training injuries or a bad day at work...  :erg:

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2007/05/26/1179601723901.html


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2007)

The human body... so frail and yet so tough. The human spirit just as frail and ten times tougher. I couldn't imagine the horror that guy went through. It was like reading a Clive Barker book only that it was real life and what is a constant amazement is that this guy survived. 

:asian: is all that I can do to honor him.


----------



## The Master (May 28, 2007)

That was the most stomach twisting and yet amazing story I've read in a long time.


----------

